# Thundershirts



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're having a really bad thunderstorm this evening and Lacie is, of course, wearing her thundershirt.

This has helped her sooooooooooooooooo much, I just can't believe the difference it has made for my little girl. She used to be so terrified of the storms and would get very wild eyed and go crazy. Would try to hide under the bed or in the corner or wherever she could go to feel somewhat safe. She would shake uncontrollably and just be a wreck.

I've tried everything over the years -- calming drops, DPAs, rubbing fabric soften sheets on her, etc., etc. but NOTHING ever worked.

We got the Thundershirt earlier this year and I'm so happy to say that tonight was like we weren't even having a storm. She was calm and layed next to me with Tilly and Secret. She wasn't shaking at all and was totally normal. It was like we weren't even having a storm at all. 

So, for any of you that have fluffs that are terrified of storms -- please give the thundershirt a try. I think you'll be very pleased with the results.

Also, Lacie has gotten better the longer we have used the Thundershirt. I'm just so happy for my little girl because I just felt so bad that I couldn't help her through the storms -- but we've found something that works. :chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, I will certainly bear it in mind.  I am glad it is working for you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so glad it works, but what the heck is a thundershirt? can we have pics? I'm so curious!! :huh:



Lacie's Mom said:


> We're having a really bad thunderstorm this evening and Lacie is, of course, wearing her thundershirt.
> 
> This has helped her sooooooooooooooooo much, I just can't believe the difference it has made for my little girl. She used to be so terrified of the storms and would get very wild eyed and go crazy. Would try to hide under the bed or in the corner or wherever she could go to feel somewhat safe. She would shake uncontrollably and just be a wreck.
> 
> ...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Can I request someone post a pic of the thundershirt? I was just emailing w/Tami (tamizami) about these. What do they look like and where to order? I think Benny could benefit from one of these. 

I'm so glad it helps Lacie "weather" the storms!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's the link to info on the Thundershirt. Lacie's is PINK (of course)

Thundershirt | The Best Solution for Dog Anxiety


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Lynn!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm torn with the size. Benny's chest is about 13 1/2 and he is 7 lbs. But he has SO much hair. Don't know if I should get XXS or XS. How tiny are the XXS? Any suggestions?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the XXS for Lacie. She is 6 lbs but her chest is 14. You want it to be tight.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It helped CeeCee too! We used hers like week and she stayed calm and quiet. I hope it continues to help. It will be worth its weight in gold!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok. Think I"ll go with the XXS. Thanks!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- Lacie has just gotten better and better with hers. It seems the longer we have it, the better she is with the storms. I hope that it continues to work for CeeCee. Last night's storm (which was pretty bad) didn't seem to phase her much at all. In the past, she would have been climbing the walls.

Tammy -- I hope you have good luck with it for Benny.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link, id never even heard of it before but im soooo glad its helping you guys xx hope the thunder stops soon!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i can't wait to get my thundershirt and my d.a.p. (dog appeasing pheromones) for stuart. i'm also going to try constructional aggression treatment with him with our trainer to see if that helps. 

mine were in their first thunderstorm earlier this week and we all sat on the couch and watched and listened and cuddled. it seems they are just afraid of other dogs and some people.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's awesome Lynn!!!!:chili:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- Lacie has just gotten better and better with hers. It seems the longer we have it, the better she is with the storms. I hope that it continues to work for CeeCee. Last night's storm (which was pretty bad) didn't seem to phase her much at all. In the past, she would have been climbing the walls.
> 
> Tammy -- I hope you have good luck with it for Benny.


----------

